# Ok, I have some questions. (Please dont just tell me to read the FAQ)



## I.see.fish (25 Jan 2009)

Allright, I read the FAQ and clicked on anything that might be of help but nothing is really answering my questions directly so I decided to ask them.
Allright, I still have a ways to go before I can join the Reserves but I am just curious as to how it would work. ( I am 14, I plan to put in my paperwork when I am 16 and have the recruiter slow it down till I complete grade 10 and have him/her evaulate it then, This was suggested to me on a forum on facebook by a soldier)
I have been thinking about joining the Army for along time but when I became a Cadet, I became almost certain that I wanted to join the Army. I want to be in the Reserves until i complete highschool at which point, I want to go into the Regular Force as an Armoured Soldier, so what Trades would be the best bets to do in the Reserves?
The ones I am thinking about are MES Op (Mobile Support Equipment Operator) and VEH Tech.

Also, I have seen alot of stories about the recruiting process taking forever and I dont want to be waiting for it to go through after highschool so if I joined the Reserves as soon as I completed grade 10 and then did all the training blah blah blah and did it for like a year or two and then switched to the Regular Force after Highschool, would it better to have to wait for it to go through in Grade 11?

Also, How long and when would the training be if I joined during Grade 11?

I know that it may seem annoying and stubborn that I am asking, But none of the forum topics in the FAQ helped.
Thanks.


----------



## Rowshambow (25 Jan 2009)

If you want to go Armoured in the future, why not do it in the Reserves, if you have a unit near you, that way you might be able to get some courses written off when you do transfer over.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Jan 2009)

Armd Recce (P.RES) and Armd (Reg Force) are two very different beasts.


----------



## I.see.fish (25 Jan 2009)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> If you want to go Armoured in the future, why not do it in the Reserves, if you have a unit near you, that way you might be able to get some courses written off when you do transfer over.


I guess but I was told that Armoured Reserve Unit dont actually use tanks etc. so I should just do another vehicular trade.



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Armd Recce (P.RES) and Armd (Reg Force) are two very different beasts.


Im not sure I follow...


----------



## the_man06 (25 Jan 2009)

Why don't you calm down, think about getting to grade 10 and finishing grade 10?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Jan 2009)

The P.RES units are Armd Recce, they do not have tanks or armoured vehicles even though some may still have Grizzley/Cougar qualifications. They go around in G-Wagons.

The Regular Units (LdSH, RCD, 12 RBC) have troops capable of using tanks and armoured vehicles.

See the difference now?


----------



## I.see.fish (25 Jan 2009)

Ok, Ok... wow.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Jan 2009)

But that being said, it may be much easier if you later want to Reg Force Armd to first go Armd P.Res and then do a Component Transfer rather than a Component Transfer and Occupational Transfer (change trades).


My 2 cents worth, your mileage will vary.


----------



## I.see.fish (25 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> But that being said, it may be much easier if you later want to Reg Force Armd to first go Armd P.Res and then do a Component Transfer rather than a Component Transfer and Occupational Transfer (change trades).
> 
> 
> My 2 cents worth, your mileage will vary.



Ok, thank you. But if i wanted to do get into the Reg Force as soon as I could when I turned 18 (after highschool etc.) and I had already been Recruited in the Reserves, would the paperwork for the Component transfer take less time than being recruited, theoretically?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Jan 2009)

I.see.fish said:
			
		

> Ok, thank you. But if i wanted to do get into the Reg Force as soon as I could when I turned 18 (after highschool etc.) and I had already been Recruited in the Reserves, would the paperwork for the Component transfer take less time than being recruited, theoretically?



That would be one to ask the CFRC ......


----------



## I.see.fish (25 Jan 2009)

Ok. Thanks anyway.


----------



## joonrooj (25 Jan 2009)

I.see.fish said:
			
		

> ( I am 14, I plan to put in my paperwork when I am 16 and have the recruiter slow it down till I complete grade 10 and have him/her evaulate it then, This was suggested to me on a forum on facebook by a soldier)


First things first, you have at least two years to go, don't get all hyped up on it now, its great you are showing interest but focus on having a good time and doing well in school first.


> I want to be in the Reserves until i complete highschool at which point, I want to go into the Regular Force as an Armoured Soldier, so what Trades would be the best bets to do in the Reserves?
> The ones I am thinking about are MES Op (Mobile Support Equipment Operator) and VEH Tech.


Both are good trades and you will learn some valuable skill sets, my personal opinion is to join infantry, while you may not learn vehicle related stuff (there are driver wheel courses available for infantry) you are learning how to be on the pointy end.



> Also, I have seen alot of stories about the recruiting process taking forever and I dont want to be waiting for it to go through after highschool so if I joined the Reserves as soon as I completed grade 10 and then did all the training blah blah blah and did it for like a year or two and then switched to the Regular Force after Highschool, would it better to have to wait for it to go through in Grade 11?


Whew, take a breath, the general gist of what you are saying is "which is faster: joining reg force in grade 11, or joining reserve force in grade 10 then transfering to Armoured after high school?", going on the assumption that that is what you meant, neither is faster, it all depends on you, if something slows down your recruiting process (medical issue or what have you) then it would be the same reg or reserve. Your safest bet is to go reserve in grade 10, see if you like it, graduate high school (*important*), decide on post secondary, decide on reg force.



> Also, How long and when would the training be if I joined during Grade 11?


Training in the reserve world is some weekends, parading one night a week, and during the summer if you so choose. Reg force is year round.

Good luck, finish school first.
-J


----------



## I.see.fish (25 Jan 2009)

Slack and Idle said:
			
		

> First things first, you have at least two years to go, don't get all hyped up on it now, its great you are showing interest but focus on having a good time and doing well in school first.Both are good trades and you will learn some valuable skill sets, my personal opinion is to join infantry, while you may not learn vehicle related stuff (there are driver wheel courses available for infantry) you are learning how to be on the pointy end.
> Whew, take a breath, the general gist of what you are saying is "which is faster: joining reg force in grade 11, or joining reserve force in grade 10 then transfering to Armoured after high school?", going on the assumption that that is what you meant, neither is faster, it all depends on you, if something slows down your recruiting process (medical issue or what have you) then it would be the same reg or reserve. Your safest bet is to go reserve in grade 10, see if you like it, graduate high school (*important*), decide on post secondary, decide on reg force.
> Training in the reserve world is some weekends, parading one night a week, and during the summer if you so choose. Reg force is year round.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I always planned to finish school but I want to join the Reserves in grade 11.


----------



## Infanteer (26 Jan 2009)

Enjoy being a teenager and chasing tail.  The Army isn't going anywhere....


----------



## Rowshambow (26 Jan 2009)

I have been duped, my last 14 years in the Armoured Corps, I also I thought I was at the pointy end....along with my friends in the CER, and the other Combat Arms, and anyone attached to said units!


----------



## geo (26 Jan 2009)

OK, I'll bite....
How have you been duped ???


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Jan 2009)

Sapper, the reserves no longer use the Cougar/Grizzly.  As for having a G-wagon qualification, that is a wonderful thing when you join the regular forces as you are current on at least one vehicle and can even be put to use if you are in a waiting platoon.  

I personally recommend that you join the reserves as soon as you are old enough to get mommy to sign for you (as I did) and then finish high school and join once that is complete.  It will occupy your summers and you will learn lots from the experience.  Nothing guarantees what the reg force will or will not accept once you transfer over and no one here can confirm it either.

Good luck with your decisions, keep studying hard, no drugs, and keep the fark out of trouble!!


----------



## ajp (26 Jan 2009)

Armd Res and Reg may be different, but the experience you gain in the Res would help you in the Regs should you decide to cross over.  Many former reservists find their way into the Regs and the Armour School also has a list of Class B types as well (for you that means full time reservist).  There are lots of opportunities.  If you do join the reserves as Armd it would sure open doors.  If you plan on University there is also a plan that pays some of your tuition if you are Res.  

See if you have any Reservists or Former Reg For members in your CIC Cadre.  If they had time in, you may get some help from their experience.  Most Cadet Corps have a rep from a local unit that helps with their operations.  

Good luck.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Jan 2009)

If you fill out your profile, we might even be able to help you find such a unit.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jan 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Sapper, the reserves no longer use the Cougar/Grizzly.  As for having a G-wagon qualification, that is a wonderful thing when you join the regular forces as you are current on at least one vehicle and can even be put to use if you are in a waiting platoon.



Bzzliteyr I know that but I have come across people that still hold that qual. Just like I still hold the CUCV Crash AMB QUAL.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (26 Jan 2009)

I.see.fish said:
			
		

> I have been thinking about joining the Army for along time but when I became a Cadet, I became almost certain that I wanted to join the Army. I want to be in the Reserves until i complete highschool at which point, I want to go into the Regular Force as an Armoured Soldier, so what Trades would be the best bets to do in the Reserves?
> The ones I am thinking about are MES Op (Mobile Support Equipment Operator) and VEH Tech.



If you plan to join the Regular Force as a Crewman then I recommend that you join an Armoured Reserve unit (assuming that there is one near you). Your SQ, DP 1 and DP 2 training (the initial courses that you will take) will give you a solid base of skills for a component transfer. The big differences between a Regular Force Crewman who has completed DP 1 Armoured Recce Crewman and a Reservist who has taken SQ, DP 1 Armoured Recce Crewman and his DP 2 Armoured Recce Observer is that the Reg Force soldier would have taken Coyote Driver and Surveillance Operator and the Reservist would not.

Each component transfer is a little unique so it is hard to make predictions on hypothetical offers (some get to bypass all or part of entry level training depending on their file). Regardless, experience in an Reserve Armoured Recce unit would still be valuable to you for a component transfer. Callouts with the Armour School or a Regular Force Armoured Regiment can further assist your CT as you might pick up some extra qualifications and have some additional experience in trade.

Best of luck!


----------



## joonrooj (27 Jan 2009)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> I have been duped, my last 14 years in the Armoured Corps, I also I thought I was at the pointy end....along with my friends in the CER, and the other Combat Arms, and anyone attached to said units!


In no way did I say that the armoured corps or CER was not combat arms.


----------



## I.see.fish (27 Jan 2009)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> If you plan to join the Regular Force as a Crewman then I recommend that you join an Armoured Reserve unit (assuming that there is one near you). Your SQ, DP 1 and DP 2 training (the initial courses that you will take) will give you a solid base of skills for a component transfer. The big differences between a Regular Force Crewman who has completed DP 1 Armoured Recce Crewman and a Reservist who has taken SQ, DP 1 Armoured Recce Crewman and his DP 2 Armoured Recce Observer is that the Reg Force soldier would have taken Coyote Driver and Surveillance Operator and the Reservist would not.
> 
> Each component transfer is a little unique so it is hard to make predictions on hypothetical offers (some get to bypass all or part of entry level training depending on their file). Regardless, experience in an Reserve Armoured Recce unit would still be valuable to you for a component transfer. Callouts with the Armour School or a Regular Force Armoured Regiment can further assist your CT as you might pick up some extra qualifications and have some additional experience in trade.
> 
> Best of luck!



I think The British Columbia Regiment (Duke of Connaught’s Own) is the only reserve armoured unit but it is a little bit far but I could probably get a ride to base with someone.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jan 2009)

I.see.fish said:
			
		

> [The BCR]....is the only reserve armoured unit but *it is a little bit far but I could probably get a ride to base with someone.*


If getting to one specific unit is going to become a burden (therefore less fun/more drag), consider this.....


There are a variety of Reserve units out there. At your age, and I don't mean that dismissively, joining any one of them will be beneficial. Just as you will not command a Panzer Division once you complete basic Armd Crewman training, joining a Service Battalion or a Medical Company will not lock you into driving a fuel truck, or allow you to practice open-heart surgery.

What any and all of them will do is expose you to various aspects of military life. Whether you join as a grunt, a bin-rat, or a thumperhead.....the Reserves will introduce you to a spectrum of both excitement and camaraderie as well as a distinct probability being cold, wet, and yelled-at. These experiences, regardless of the unit, will then inform your future career ambitions.

If you decide you still want to go Armour, excellent. Your career stream will certainly not lag for having spent a few years in another arm or branch within the Reserves. Rather, you'll be that much more knowledgeable, for having experienced different aspects of the CF.

In the end, you're young...there's lots of options....don't close off too many options too soon.


/end sermon


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Jan 2009)

I say again, if you fill out your profile, people will be able to situate you and help out more.

I joined the reserves with my mommy's permission back in the day.  I went to a service battalion and was slated to become a weapons technician.  I ended up moving to Montreal and starting my transfer to another reserve unit to finally get my WPN Tech qualification when I stumbled upon a regular force position at the recruiting center.  It was Armour Crewman but I figured I would just remuster after a couple of years... here I am 15 years later!!

Like Journeyman said, get your foot in the door and it'll help immensely with the learning how to be a soldier process.  It may not exempt you, but you'll have better idea of things once you get in to the Regular Force should that be the case.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (28 Jan 2009)

If you are fifteen minutes from an infantry unit by city bus and one hour from an armoured unit driving on a highway then that might strongly influence your decision. Completing DP1 infantry would still help you with your component transfer to Reg F armour and would also give you some experience that will likely come in handy later on.


----------

